# Dogs and Canoes- lots of pics



## Kerryann (Jul 7, 2012)

I took the dogs canoeing today. They actually had a good time.
I am so wore out from the trip but I will do it again.

























My little dog diving into the water


----------



## pam (Jul 7, 2012)

They look like they are having a blast


----------



## terryo (Jul 7, 2012)

What great fun they are having. I love seeing pictures like this.


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2012)

I want to see the picture of you and the dogs in the canoe paddling and the dogs almost tipping you over. They looked like they had a blast. I so want that energy back that they have.. Cute dogs


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 8, 2012)

wellington said:


> I want to see the picture of you and the dogs in the canoe paddling and the dogs almost tipping you over. They looked like they had a blast. I so want that energy back that they have.. Cute dogs



I tried to get my husband to take a picture of me and the dogs but he was too paranoid about his phone


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 8, 2012)

They look like they're having so much fun. Both of my dogs hate water. They give me a hard time about going out to potty if it's just drizzling outside.


----------

